# Question for the NC42 ladies



## angie1566 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, I would like to know if any of you ladies that wear nc42 on Mac flux fluid, if you wear the same shade on Mac pro longwear foundation or if you had to go a shade lighter or darker? Thanks


----------



## kimbunney (Jul 26, 2011)

I would go lighter because you can always make a foundation darker with something else but its hard to ligten up foundation.


----------



## angie1566 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, thats true  thanks!
  	Do you know if the Mac Pro Longwear runs darker or ligther than the Fix fluid?


----------



## cheetahpita (Aug 3, 2011)

The Pro Longwear seems to run darker than Fix fluid- I dropped from NC45 to NC42.


----------

